# Und wieder ein Neuer...



## Yogibubu (10. Feb. 2012)

Hi zusammen, ich grüße alle hier im Forum!

Google sei Dank bin ich auf diese Seite gestoßen, als ich nach Informationen zur Lösung meiner Probleme (Algenwuchs, schwacher Pflanzenwachstum usw.) gesucht habe.

Aber der Reihe nach: Viele Jahre war ich in Bonn Besitzer eines „- defekter Link entfernt -“ mit rund 380 l, [DLMURL="http://www.k-eu.de/teich/teich2.jpg"]wohl rund 2qm[/DLMURL]… Inzwischen bin ich verzogen und habe mir  vergangenes Jahr einen neuen Teich gebaut, nichts besonderes, aber ein klein wenig größer: rund 27qm und ca. 6500l.

Irgendwann im Sommer kam eine Ernüchterung: Die Seerosen (4 an der Zahl) wuchsen nicht so, wie erwartet, deckten das Wasser nicht zu, die Algen fingen an zu blühen… Später haben zwei Seerosen sogar keine Blätter mehr getrieben; am Pflanzkorb Unmengen Fadenalgen…

Nun, dieses Jahr bin ich, denke ich, gerüstet: Habe einen zwar fehlkonstruierten Druckfilter für 12000l, (der Fehler liegt darin, dass sich die 11W UVC-Lampe am Ende der Reinigungskette befindet), eine 4600l /h Teichpumpe, eine 18W UVC-Lampe, die vor den Teichfilter kommt, und ein Wasserfallbecken  mit Vortexkammer… Übrigens alles von hanako-koi.de. Ob dieses Equipment meine Probleme löst, wird sich zeigen. Der sch… Winter will leider nicht enden; (heute Nacht wieder -16oC.  Zur Zeit vertraue ich auf meinen Mini-kompressor (7200l/h)…Mal sehen, was alles so überlebt! Soviel für heute, noch einmal Grüße an alle und bis demnächst.

Andreas


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer...*

Hallo Andreas 
 27qm und ca. 6500l nu vermute ich mal das erstens dein Teich nicht sehr tief ist bei den qm und der Liter Zahl
also hat da dann doch auch die Sonne viel platz um ganze Arbeit zu leisten . Da ich auch schon so 11 Watt UVC im einsatz hatte kann ich nur sagen das reicht nicht auch wenn Du noch 18 Watt dazu packst nö das ist nicht genug .
29 Watt reichen gerade mal um 3000 Liter wasser Algenfrei zu bekommen .Würde Dir mindestens einen 55 Watt UVC brenner Emfehlen das könnte dann grad so reichen um ein Vernümftiges ergebnis zu erzielen .Am besten sind die UVC mit einer Langen Leutröhre da das Wasser eine bestimmte Zeit bestrahlt werden muss um etwas zu erreichen . Gebe doch in der Suche mal Algen ein ( oben Rechts ) dann Lesen was das Auge schaft denn es giebt auch noch andere Lösungen als ein UVC für das Algenproblem . Viel Spass Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer...*

Kleiner Nachschlag oben im Bild 11 Watt und unten 55 Watt UVC Brenner und das ist mein Wasser 1,50m bis 1,70m Tief . c.a.16000 Liter aber ich arbeite noch mit Milchseurebackies um es so hinzubiegen .


----------



## Joerg (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer...*

Hallo Andreas,
herzlich willkommen.

Es wird schon wieder mal wärmer und dann kannst du deinen Teich mit Bildern auch mal vorstellen.

Ob die UVC nun vor dem Filter oder danach kommt, macht keinen großen Unterschied.
Den Fadenalgen sind die Nährstoffe aus den abgestorbenen Schwebealgen aber willkommene Nahrung.
Ist das Wasser dann klarer, werden die sich über noch mehr Sonnenlicht sicher freuen. 

Das ganze ist ein komplexes System und nur mal was auf der einen Seite ändern, muss nicht zwangsläufig zum gewünschten Erfolg führen.

Les mal fleißig weiter, dann wird das ganze sicher noch spannender.


----------



## Moonlight (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer...*



Yogibubu schrieb:


> Habe einen zwar fehlkonstruierten Druckfilter für 12000l, (der Fehler liegt darin, dass sich die 11W UVC-Lampe am Ende der Reinigungskette befindet),



Hey Andreas,

herzlich Willkommen 

Wieso Fehlkonstruktion? Das ist im Prinzip schon richtig. Die UVC kann effektiver arbeiten und weiter strahlen, wenn das Wasser vorgereinigt ist. 
Es gibt noch viele Filter, wo die UVC am Anfang der Kette sitzt. Geht auch, aber soll nicht ganz so effektiv sein, wie am Ende. Die meisten Koiteichbesitzer setzen ihre UVC in die letzte Kammer ...
Also mach Dir mal darüber keine Gedanken ... Hanako weiß schon was sie anbieten ... und das ist schon richtig so 

Und was die Algenblüte und die Fadenalgen anbelangt. Der Teich ist neu ... was hast Du erwartet. Es muß sich doch erst mal so etwas wie ein biologisches Gleichgewicht einstellen. Und dazu gehören die Schwebealgen (grünes Wasser) und auch die Fadenalgen.
Allerdings scheint Dein Wasser  so nährstoffarm auch nicht zu sein, sonst hättest Du nämlich gar keine Fadenalgen. Die zehren ordentlich Nährstoffe. Vielleicht solltest Du mal das Substrat Deiner Seerosen ändern, oder sie mit Dünger versorgen.

Aber dafür gibts hier Spezialisten ... die wissen über Seerosen bestens Bescheid 

Mandy


----------



## Ulli (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer...*



Joerg schrieb:


> Ob die UVC nun vor dem Filter oder danach kommt, macht keinen großen Unterschied.
> Den Fadenalgen sind die Nährstoffe aus den abgestorbenen Schwebealgen aber willkommene Nahrung.



Hallo zusammen,

da ich mir in Frühjahr eine neue UVC kaufen möchte, stehe ich auch vor der Frage ob vor oder nach dem Filter einbauen? Ich habe einen Genesis Papierfilter in einem gepumpten System, filtert der die von der UVC gebruzzelten und verklumpten Schwebealgen nicht heraus? 

Wenn ja, wäre vor dem Filter schlauer, wenn nicht, dann ist es egal und die UVC kann nach dem Filter platziert sein. Dann bremst sie schon den Flow nicht aus und verschmutzt nicht so schnell.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Joerg (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer...*

Ulli, 
die UVC schädigt nur die äußere Hülle der Algen. Damit diese dann rausgefiltert werden können, müssen diese "Zellschäden" erst mal wirken. Erst danach verklumpen sich Algen zu größeren Haufen und können rausgefiltert werden.
Damit das UVC Licht ungehindert auf die niederen Pflanzen trifft, sollte es möglichst wenig Schwebstoffe haben.
Nach dem Filter ist also besser für die Leistung.


----------



## Ulli (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer...*

Hallo Jörg,

Ok, danke für den Tip, dann schaue ich mich mal nach einer UVC um, die ich an den Schwerkraftauslauf des Filters hängen kann. Leider empfiehlt der Hersteller, keine UVC direkt in den Filter einzubauen, da Materialien verbaut sind, die auf Dauer durch die UV-Strahlung angegriffen werden.

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Echinopsis (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer...*

Hi Yogibubu,

:willkommen im HGT-Forum.

Hat das Bildereinstellen bei Dir nicht geklappt? Bei mir werden Deine Bilder nur als rotes Kreuz angezeigt.

Hier und hier erfährst Du wie es richtig geht.

Nochmal allgemein die Bitte an alle Forenuser: Bitte verwendet nur Bilder als Avatar, die Ihr selbst fotografiert habt! Ansonsten verstoßt Ihr gegen Copyrightrechte!

Viele Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Joerg (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer...*

Hallo Andreas,
kannst du denn den Aufbau deines Filters noch etwas genauer beschreiben?
"Wasserfallbecken mit Vortexkammer" sagt mir nicht viel.


----------



## Joerg (11. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer...*

Ulli,
viele Materialien vertragen keine dauerhafte UVC Strahlung. Das fängt ja schon bei der Teicholie an.

Du könntest die Tauch UVC in ein Rohr einbauen und das innen mit Edelstahl auskleiden.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer...*

Servus Andreas,

wenn ich das richtig rauslese hast Du keine Fische im Teich.
Mir leuchtet noch nicht ein warum Du unbedingt einen Filter und eine UVC brauchst.
Mit den richtigen Pflanzen wird es Dir auch gelingen, dass nur wenig Fadenalgen im Sommer
sich bilden. Das Zauberwort dazu heisst " Nährstoffeintrag".
Je weniger Nährstoffe sich im Teich befinden, desto weniger Fadenalgen werden sich bilden.
Es gibt einige Unterwasserpflanzen bzw. Teichpflanzen die ausgezeichnet dazu geeignet
sind Nährstoffe zu binden.
Seerosen gehören da nicht dazu - Seerosen sollten jedes Jahr gedüngt werden, damit
sie auch prächtig gedeien.
LG Markus


----------



## Yogibubu (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer...*

Offensichtlich hat es mit den Bildern von meinem Pfützchen nicht funktioniert, daher versuche ich es noch einmal… 
Gestern versuchte ich das, was einmal (mit Hilfe eines Kompressors) nach einer Öffnung im Eis aussah, zu reanimieren (letzte Woche keine Nacht unter -20oC) doch der Erfolg war nur von kurzer Dauer… Heute morgen dieses bizarre Bild…

   

@jörg: Was den Filter betrifft, die [DLMURL="http://www.hanako-koi.de/AQUAFORTE-FILTERFALLS-FilterFall-35.html"]Info mit der Vortexkammer[/DLMURL] (wo quasi das einströmende Wasser in Rotation versetzt wird) habe ich von einem Sibo (AuqaForte) Händler bekommen; ich habe mir daraufhin den Filter bei Hanako bestellt, muss aber leider bis Anfang März auf das Teil warten.

Viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Yogibubu (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer...*

@ Markus, in meiner Pfütze schwimmen (schwammen vor dem Kälteeinbruch :?)  22 Karauschen und irgendein __ Algenfresser (weis nicht, wie der heißt, sieht aus wie ein Mini-hei  )
Da meine bessere Hälfte mit dem dazufüttern zu übertreiben mag   ist ein gewisser Überschuss an Nährstoffen vorprogrammiert. Doch auf die Seerosen möchte ich nicht verzichten, gedüngt habe ich sie noch nie. Allerdings habe ich Probleme mit der Beschaffung von Wasserpflanzenerde, habe mir selbst welche gemischt aus 1/3 Gartenerde (nicht gekaufter Blumenerde) und 2/3 Sand mit einem Schuss sauren Torf (ob das mit dem Torf richtig war, weiss ich nicht)

Viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Joerg (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer...*

Hallo Andreas,
das Teil ist ein Wasserfall mit einem kleinen Bioteil. Mit Vortex hat das nichts zu tun. Die Beschreibung ist ja auch nicht von dir.

Wie du selbst schreibst, ist ein gewisser Überschuss an Nährstoffen vorprogrammiert. Damit sollten entweder die Schwebealgen toll wachsen oder wenn sie durch UVC im Zaum gehalten werden die Fadenalgen.

Bringst du jetzt noch zusätzliche Nährstoffe, in Form von Gartenerde ein, verschlechtert sich die Situation zusätzlich.

Die Karauschen werden sich bei guter Fütterung sicher noch ordentlich vermehren. 

Nur mit deinem jetzigen Filter ist das Problem aus meiner Sicht langfristig nicht in den Griff zu kriegen.


----------



## Annett (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer...*

Hallo Andreas.

Wenn ich mir beispielsweise dieses Bild https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/97448&d=1329047721 ansehe, dann zeigt sich ein deutliches Gefälle vom Haus zum Teich... vermutlich läuft dort bei Starkregen Wasser vom Rasen in den Teich.
Das bringt zusätzlich zur Fütterung und Gartenerde Nährstoffe (für Algen) ins Wasser...
Eine über das Gartenbodenniveau angehobene Kapillarsperre ist m.M.n. angebracht.




Hoffentlich hast Du dafür noch etwas Folie in Reserve...


----------



## wkremer (12. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer...*

Hallo Andreas,
erst mal auch ein Willkommen von mir.
Bin auch noch ziemlich neu hier, aber was ich gelernt habe ist,
dass Seerosen sich nicht wirklich mit einem Springbrunnen vertragen.
Das Problem mit den Fadenalgen kann ich leider nachvollziehen
aber habe auch keine Lösung, suche eher danach.


----------



## Yogibubu (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer...*

Danke Euch für die Antworten. Nun, an der Lage de Teichs mache ich nichts mehr (habe jedoch keine Befürchtung bezüglich des Wassers von der Böschung, weil an dieser Seite des Teichs ein Kokosrohr eingebuddelt ist, dass in einem mit Kies gefüllten Sickerschacht endet.
Was die Vermehrung der Fische angeht, darüber habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Gedanken machte ich mir jedoch über die Erde, in der meine Seerosen eingepflanzt wurden; diesbezüglich habe ich mich mit dem Betreiber der Seite „Seerosenparadies“ in Verbindung gesetzt, der mir bestätigte, dass die von mir verwendete Kombination von Gartenerde (bei mir Aushub der Maulwürfe ) und Sand schon eine brauchbare Lösung ist. Dazu sollte noch Kies und Lehm (+ Osmocote Düngekegel) hinzu gegeben werden. Der Zusatz von Torf war falsch. Werde ich befolgen und dann berichten.
@ Werner: ich weiß, dass die Seerosen eine Dauerberieselung nicht vertragen, diese waren zwar bisher vom Springbrunnen entfernt, aber in der Zukunft bekommt diese Pumpe einen  Drehzahlregler, damit kein Blatt einer Seerose berieselt wird!

Viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Joerg (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer...*

Hallo Andreas,
auch wenn der Seerosen Fachmann diese Kombination von Gartenerde als brauchbar ansieht, muss das nicht bedeuten, dass die für deinen mit Fischen besetzten Teich optimal ist.

Da du wenig weitere Pflanzen hast, wird dir der Teich dann wahrscheinlich mit Fadenalgen zuwuchern.

Die Fische lieben das, denn darin finden sie sehr viel Naturnahrung und Versteckmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Yogibubu (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer...*

Hi Jörg,
Bei dem bestehenden Bestand der Pflanzen wird und kann es keinesfalls bleiben! Eine diesbezügliche Offensive ist unabdingbar und fest eingeplant (warte sehnsüchtig auf den Frühling!) Doch die Fadenalgen machten mir (bisher) weniger Ärger als die blühenden Schwebealgen. Ich möchte endlich klares Wasser...


----------



## Joerg (13. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer...*

Hi Andreas,
auf deinem ersten Sommerbild sieht das Wasser doch super klar aus. 

Möglicherweise hast du nur falsche Vorstellungen von einem Teich. Die Schwebstoffe im Teich sind die Nahrunsquelle von unendlich vielen Lebewesen.
Holst du nun die Schwebealgen mit einer UVC raus, werden andere Pflanzen sich die Nährstoffe aus denen holen. (Womöglich Fadenalgen)
Holst du mit einem sehr guten Filter die Schwebstoffe aus dem Teich, wird es bald deutlich weniger Leben darin geben.

Ich trauere machmal auch den vielen Teichbewohnern nach, die nun nicht mehr da sind, weil mein Wasser klar ist.


----------



## Yogibubu (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer...*

Hallo Jörg

Das Sommerbild entstand kurz nach dem befüllen des Teichs mit Leitungswasser. Da war die Welt so zu sagen noch in Ordnung. Ich habe gehofft, dass die Seerosen stärker kommen (das Wasser abdecken) und dass sich das Gleichgewicht dadurch einstellt (hatte in meiner kleine Pfütze in Bonn diese Erfahrung gemacht) Außerdem glaubte ich, dass ein größerer Teich pflegeleichter sein wird, als mein alter Mikroteich. Dem war nicht so – daher greife ich jetzt zur Technik. Ich strebe kein steriles Wasser an, sondern ein algenfreies

Viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Annett (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer...*

Hallo Andreas.

Vielleicht findest Du hier eine mögliche Ursache bzw. Lösung Deines Problems.

Einmal gelöste Nährstoffe bekommst Du auch mit dem besten Filter kaum aus dem Wasser....


----------



## Joerg (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Und wieder ein Neuer...*

Annett, der Link ist toll und beschreibt die Zusammenhänge gut. 

Andreas, ein Gleichgewicht stellt sich mit den paar Seerosen sicher nicht ein. 
Einen algenfreien Teich gibt es nicht. Sie sind auch nötig, damit der Teich wenigstens minimal abgefedert ist.

Ein erster Ansatz wäre die Fische zu verschenken und viel Pflanzen (am besten Unterwasserpflanzen und Schwimmpflanzen) einzusetzen. 
Dann 2 Jahre warten, bis der Teich eingelaufen ist. :smoki

Alles andere ist eine Bekämpfung der akutem Symptome, die von dir verursacht wurden.
Durch die Fütterug der Fische und den Eintrag von Nährstoffen.

Du kannst natürlich weiter versuchen den Teich so zu behandeln, damit er euch gefällt. Wir unterstützen dich auch gerne dabei.


----------

